# Does this butt make my handle look fat?



## SpikeC (May 23, 2011)

I have this knife at the preliminary finish stage, and I'm in a bit of a quandary regarding the handle length. Do you guys think it looks out of proportion? I'm thinking about making it a bit shorter, butt that would require some gymnastics to revers if I don't like it!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 23, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I have this knife at the preliminary finish stage, and I'm in a bit of a quandary regarding the handle length. Do you guys think it looks out of proportion? I'm thinking about making it a bit shorter, butt that would require some gymnastics to revers if I don't like it!


 
I typically decide on the length of a handle by placing a knife in my hand for a comfortable handle grip (not a pinch grip), clench my fist and add index and middle finger (from the other hand) to the fist. The total length (fist and two fingers) is the length for me, regardless if it's wa or western. Learned this for Hoss. 
Make sure you don't hold it too close to the bolster, otherwise you might end up with a short handle.
Your handle looks about right length to me.

M


----------



## WildBoar (May 23, 2011)

How long is the blade? If, say, 150, I think it's okay. But if that's a 210 or 240 I think it's a little long.


----------



## tk59 (May 23, 2011)

looks like a good size to me


----------



## kalaeb (May 23, 2011)

I think it looks too long, but that is not to say when it is finished it will. The current shape makes it look more oversized than it really is. Maybe if the handle is rounded a little more it will make it look more proportianate. 

Did you make the mosiac pin? The "S" looks pretty cool!


----------



## SpikeC (May 23, 2011)

The blade is 200mm, The handle is 5 3/8 inches long. Marko's method comes out to right about where it is now.
I did make the pin, thanks!


----------



## l r harner (May 23, 2011)

Things can look funny when the pins are not closer to center of the handle. Other then the but of the handle looking a bit fat I saw its ok


----------



## RRLOVER (May 23, 2011)

If you are making the knife for yourself the handle size should be what makes you happy.Most of my handles are longer then normal.


----------



## l r harner (May 23, 2011)

i slightly "ground down" the top of the but end and moved the pin
i didnt do anything to the length of the handle


----------



## SpikeC (May 23, 2011)

Cool! Butt the pin is staying where it is, I'm afraid. I was thinking about taking the butt down a bit, I think I'll do that. I let the bevels on the handle taper off toward the butt, I think I will take them down a bit more along the length as well.


----------



## l r harner (May 23, 2011)

yep i can understand the not moving the pin  jsut things to think about in the next knife or not its your style that you must work into.


----------



## SpikeC (May 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the input! I really appreciate it!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 24, 2011)

Love your logo  - and maybe its a "MS" on the other side down the road


----------



## Lefty (May 24, 2011)

I like the pin where it is, actually.
It's a really cool looking knife, and the pin is pretty sweet!
I think the length looks right. Wa handles are often longer than western, so it just depends what feels right to you.
Nice work!


----------



## StephanFowler (May 24, 2011)

I worry a lot more about the way the handle balances the knife than the measured length.

does that make any sense?


----------



## SpikeC (May 24, 2011)

The balance point is at the front edge of the bolster, if your talking about weight. Visually, I think I will thin the back end down a little and see how that strikes me.
Thanks, Lefty!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 24, 2011)

As many who use wa handles can attest, a balance on a knife is not the most important thing. Some like thick handles and some like thin. It's all about how comfortable it is to hold while you cut with the knife, and how you hold your knife. On wa handled knives, handle is more for leverage, than holding if you use a pinch grip (and many do as knives are blade heavy). Western handled knives a bit different, but not by much.

m


----------



## SpikeC (May 24, 2011)

OK, I reworked the topline and I like the way it's going. From this:






To this:


----------



## l r harner (May 24, 2011)

nice much more sleek and faster looking


----------



## SpikeC (May 24, 2011)

I met up with my sister and a cousin and showed them this knife. As my sister was starting to set it down cousin was gesticulating with abandon and touched the end of the blade. It has now tasted blood!


----------

